# looking for water filter



## demonslaer (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm looking for a good water filter around 100 $. I tent camp somtimes I hike up to 2 miles water gets heavy.:shrug:


----------



## haroldj (Jan 31, 2008)

Here is a couple of good ones you can look into.

SteriPen Classicby Hydro-Photonpurifies - $80 or so

The MSR MiniWorks EX - $80 or so

Katadyn Hiker Pro is another option, but have read some bad things about it, so may want to investigate that one a little deeper.


----------



## kev (Jan 8, 2009)

Katadyn Hiker is a good buy of the price. But be sure to keep the pre filter on as its easy to clog up.


----------

